# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  من يصور لي هذا المخطوط بالرباط أصور له ما شاء بإذن الله؟

## أبو عبيدة الهاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى...
إخواني الأفاضل، إنه لمن نعم الله تعالى علينا معاشر المسلمين أن جعلنا كالجسد الواحد.. ونحن نرى بفضل الله تعالى هذا التواصل والتكامل معززا بشبكة الإنترنت التي سهل الله تعالى بها تعاون الباحثين.. وقد دفعني هذا إلى محاولة العثور على أحد الإخوة الصالحين من الباحثين المغاربة يساعدني على تصوير مخطوط بالخزانة الحسنية بالرباط، وهو كتاب في أصول الفقه يتوقف عليه إتمامي لدراسة في شأن ذلك العلم.. ورقم هذا المخطوط 2091. على أني مستعد لمساعدة أخي الباحث الذي سيصور الكتاب على إيجاد المخطوط الذي يبحث عنه في أي علم شاء بإذن الله، سواء من مكتبتي أو من مكتبات عامة. والله يوفقنا لإحياء علوم ديننا.

----------


## أبو محمد البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، بالنسبة للتصوير في الخزانة الحسنية، ما زال الباحثون يجدون صعوبة في ذلك، وخاصة في الآونة الأخيرة، حيث كان المشرفون يسمحون بتصوير 10 صفحات مجانية، أما الآن فيجب عليك أن تكتب طلبا للتصوير ثم تنتظر الرد من المدير، وبعد الموافقة يرسل طلب التصوير إلى الخزانة الوطنية، وهناك يصورونه بمبلغ 2.5 درهم للورقة الواحدة على شكل ميكروفيلم. والله الموفق

----------


## أبو عبيدة الهاني

جزاك الله تعالى كل خير...
هل أنت من الرباط أخي طارق؟
لكن ماذا إذا كان الذي يريد التصوير ليس مغربيا؟؟ مثلي...
هل يجد أخا صالحا يقوم بذلك؟ علما أني أتكفل إن شاء الله تعالى مصاريف التصوير والإرسال؟
ثم إني عند وعدي في أن أصور له من مخطوطاتي ومن غيرها ماشاء سيما إذا كان ما يبحث عنه عندي أو يمكنني تحصيله...
وهدفنا إن شاء الله تعالي واحد، وهو إحياء معالم تراثنا العزيز جدا علي قلوبنا، والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## سعيد أوبيد الهرغي

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
أسأل الله أن تكون في خير حال.
بالنسبة للخزانة الحسنية (الملكية ) التصوير فيها معقد، ولكن يمكن أن أساعدك أخي في تصوير هذا المخطوط، ولكن أود أن أستفسر عن موضوعه حيث إني اقترحت على أخ لي وصديق تحقيق مخطوط يوجد بالخزانة المذكورة في أصول الفقه لابن عرفة المالكي، وهو حسب علمي القاصر لم يطبع أو يحقق. وسبب استفساري هو رقم المخطوط إذ هو إما 2021 أ  2091 كما ذكرت.
  أتمنى التواصل في الكتابة حتى يكون هناك تعاون مثمر.
وتحيتي.

----------


## أبو عبيدة الهاني

مرحبا بك...
وعلمك إن شاء الله تعالى غير قاصر...
فقد أصبت الهدف!
على العموم، يسرني ويشرفني التواصل معك...
ويا ليت ترسل لي على الخاص عنوانك البريدي، فسبحان من سخر لنا النت، لا إله إلا هو، تبارك الله رب العالمين.

----------


## سعيد أوبيد الهرغي

أرسلت إليك العنوان أخي الكريم.
  سأعمل جاهدا على إمدادك بما طلبت.
أسألك الدعاء.

----------


## الطامعة في الفردوس

*السلام عليكم* اخي  ان شاء الرحمان ساحاول ما في جهدي ان اساعدك على استنساخ المخطوط

----------


## عبده الأحمدي

السلام عليكم
لقد أعجبتني هذه المحاورة وهذه الرغبة في التعاون بين المسلمين في نشر العلم.وبالرغم أنني لا أستطيع أن  أقدم لكم شيئا في هذا الموضوع عدا تمنياتي لكم في الحصول على مبتغاكم  فإني أرجو أن تخبرونا كيف انتهى الموضوع وذلك لا لشيء إلاّ ليطمئن قلبي

----------


## خالد السالم

الخزانة الملكية . أليست مصوّرة في مركز جمعة الماجد؟

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ / أبو عبيدة الهاني  
لقد صور مركز جمعة الماجد مخطوطات الرباط راسله لكن بشرط المبادلة
وهذا الإيميل الخاص بهم
info@almajidcenter.org

----------


## خليل المخطوطات

السلام عليكم
أخي علي
عندي العديد من المخطوطات النادرة، وأرغب في المبادلة مع المركز، فكيف أحصل على فهارسهم؟
بارك الله فيك

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي / خليل ولا أهذا اسمك أم لا (ابتسامة) 
ليس لدي فهارسهم لكن هذه طريقة التبادل معهم

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
1_ ترسل لهم عن المخطوط الذي تريده وان شئت ترسل لهم ما ستبادله معهم اختصارا للوقت
2_ سيبعثوا لك ببطاقات النسخ التي لديهم وفيها المصدر والناسخ وعدد الأوراق والى آخر ذلك
3_ ترسل اليهم ما تريده مع الرابط الذي عليه المخطوط الذي سترسله لهم
4_ وأخيرا يرسلوا لك الرابط للمخطوط الذي تريده منهم
والله المستعان سوف أضع قائمة بالأماكن التي صوروها حينما يرسلوها لي بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## أبو طلحة الرباطي1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الفاضل أبو عبيدة الهاني
بالنسبة لطلبكم بتصوير مخطوط من الخزانة الحسنية بالرباط، زودني بمعلومات وافية عن المخطوط (عنوانه، اسم المؤلف، ورقمه)، وسأحاول أن أصوره لك (لا أعدك بذلك، ولكن سأبذل جهدي)، ولا أطلب منك إلا دعوة خالصة بظهر الغيب لكي يفرج الله كربتي، وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------

